

MIT students scam Lottery for $8 million - ainsleyb
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/mit-students-scammed-massachusetts-state-lottery-8-million-report-article-1.1128482

======
rincewind
This is old news:
[http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/articles/2011...](http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/articles/2011/07/31/a_lottery_game_with_a_windfall_for_a_knowing_few/)

Also does "scamming" not involve some kind of lie or misrepresentation? They
just bought lottery tickets.

------
leephillips
The article[1] that the posted links rips off (but links to) has more details
and is less inflammatory.

[1]
[http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/articles/2012...](http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/articles/2012/07/31/inspector_general_says_lottery_allowed_gambling_syndicates_to_take_over_winfall_game/)

------
tomp
Scammed? They played by the rules.

------
powerslave12r
It just sounds like the reporter is pissed because he couldn't get in on the
action.

If this is a scam then so is pooling in money with your friends and family to
increase the odds of winning.

------
rorrr
This article doesn't explain anything, and heavily engages in libel and other
name calling.

~~~
yen223
That was the first thing that struck me as well. This article didn't even
pretend to be objective.

